
2015 – 2020 Dietary Guidelines for Americans [pdf] - dragontamer
https://www.dietaryguidelines.gov/sites/default/files/2019-05/2015-2020_Dietary_Guidelines.pdf
======
dragontamer
There's been a lot of discussion about food and healthy eating around here...
often discussing startups such as Impossible Burger, or dietary meal
supplements (or meal-replacements) such as Soylent Green.

Ultimately, I usually defer to the advice from the USDA. While the advice
changes somewhat over time, the general discussion points remained the same.
The Food Pyramid may have gone obsolete, but the idea of eating a variety of
vegetables, fruits, grain, protein... while restricting fats, sugars, and
salts... has remained constant throughout the years.

~~~
s9w
Interesting. Whenever the topic is nutrition, the official guidelines are
often criticized. Which always left me puzzled - I wouldn't even know if my
country had some kind of official advice on that. Let alone follow them. But
in the US that seems to actually have some kind of authority.

Besides that, and just carefully: After skipping over that document, I'm
confident that it contains grossly outdated advice to the point where doing
the exact opposite might not be worse. Especially on topics like saturated
fats, salt intake or cholesterol.

~~~
dragontamer
> About half of all American adults have one or more preventable, diet-related
> chronic diseases, including cardiovascular disease, type 2 diabetes, and
> overweight and obesity.

Some of the advice may be specific to Americans. Since Type 2 diabetes and
obesity are so common in America, it makes sense to reduce saturated fats,
salt intake in the USA.

\--------

Note: the 300mg of cholesterol recommendation was removed in this 2015
edition. The limitations are salt, sugar, trans fats, and saturated fats.

